# Document Size Requirements For Philippine Bureau Of Immigration Forms



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Mark everything I have found on the BI checklist states the folder needs to be 8½ x 14 in., nothing stating the size of the correspondence included in the folder.
> 
> Chuck


Okay interesting... I will do my best to figure this out because it's tough to find legal sized or what lawyers use for printing out documents. 

The two times I performed my BI visit for the ACR card, not the annual check-in, I noticed others had the legal sized folder like you mentioned but I couldn't see the length of their documents but they had them set with a two hole punch in the middle of the folder, forgot the name of that.

Just in case others are curious I'm going to make this a new thread.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We secured a ream legal/14 inch 70 gsm paper from National book store in Manila some 8 + years ago, believing it was the norm here, it went back to Australia and yes back here in the Philippines. personally 80 gsm is much better and honestly it was only a few docs that we needed for that sized paper and probably not. Scanning or photocopying 14 inch legal docs? Who has such a scanner? Even our registered land title is on A4 and that suits the printer/scanner we have and is a legal document. All the paperwork required through our immigration agent for PH. immi and Oz immi for Ben to emigrate to Australia was on A4, some 600 plus pages.
While I haven't read Chuck's post in that topic he is correct with what is stated on many government sites with regards to the folder size, we have accomplished applications and supplied a manila folder (correct size from National book store) as requested but all the docs within were A4. and never slapped including the manila folder being returned after the application/s were submitted.

So the legal sized paper we purchased all those years ago is now scratch and plan paper but I'll make sure we hold 50 or so sheets just in case.

Only an opinion but I think that perhaps it looks really cool if you work for a government institution, putting together a proposal for requirements noting legal size paper,,,,,,,, looks really good on your resume when applying for your next job. If it was the norm here I'm sure printers/scanners would be sold to accommodate wishful thinking.

OMO and an interesting topic.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> We secured a ream legal/14 inch 70 gsm paper from National book store in Manila some 8 + years ago, believing it was the norm here, it went back to Australia and yes back here in the Philippines. personally 80 gsm is much better and honestly it was only a few docs that we needed for that sized paper and probably not. Scanning or photocopying 14 inch legal docs? Who has such a scanner? Even our registered land title is on A4 and that suits the printer/scanner we have and is a legal document. All the paperwork required through our immigration agent for PH. immi and Oz immi for Ben to emigrate to Australia was on A4, some 600 plus pages.
> While I haven't read Chuck's post in that topic he is correct with what is stated on many government sites with regards to the folder size, we have accomplished applications and supplied a manila folder (correct size from National book store) as requested but all the docs within were A4. and never slapped including the manila folder being returned after the application/s were submitted.
> 
> So the legal sized paper we purchased all those years ago is now scratch and plan paper but I'll make sure we hold 50 or so sheets just in case.
> ...


This is the size I use in the Philippines if dealing with BI, if anything else A4. The 14 in size is US legal.






What's the Size of Long Bond Paper in Philippines?


What's the size of long bond paper in Philippines? Is it the same as A4 or the long-size bond paper in the US? Know the exact size of long bond paper here and how to adjust or use it in MIcrosoft Word.




www.affordablecebu.com





Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd like to hear something from the PBI so I've sent them a message on their Official Face Book page, once I get that I'll post it.

That's a long agonizing trip for me and I'll bet a few others and so I want to make sure I have it all correct and still I'm going to print and extra set on 8.5 x14" because? I'm not even sure I can find that sized paper anymore either but Steve the large copiers can handle this size the print shops never have it in stock though.

Chuck what you say makes a lot of sense from what I read online the folder is usually a little larger than the documents so 8.5 x 13" is starting to make sense. Reason I didn't use that size is that I was told that size was used by the school system mainly.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

A4-sized paper according to ADVISORY: Visa Requirements For Foreign Nationals Allowed To Enter The Philippines While Under Community Quarantine | Philippine Embassy – Tokyo, Japan


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> A4-sized paper according to ADVISORY: Visa Requirements For Foreign Nationals Allowed To Enter The Philippines While Under Community Quarantine | Philippine Embassy – Tokyo, Japan


What I noticed about Consulates is that they seem to be autonomous and create their own forms nothing seems standardized because when I came here with my 13a Visa or Permanent Resident package in 2007 they had to redo all my paperwork and put it on what's used here even though I had my 13a Visa stamped in my US passport prior to coming here it was an all day process.


The Philippine Bureau of Immigration gave me the reply this afternoon on paper size and here's the reply:

Good day. Kindly refer to the link below. Thank you. https://immigration.gov.ph/services/alien-registration/renewal-of-acr-i-card

Renewal of ACR I-CARD
immigration.gov.ph
So? Back to square one because this link gives me is the folder size only and like Chuck had mentioned the paper work would be on a 8.5 x 13" or why would the requirement be such a large folder size of 8.5 x 14" and nothing is posted as A4 size it seems to be in inches, I looked up A4 and that is nearly a standard letter sized paper just a little wider.

Frustrating to say the least but I should be used to this by now.


----------

